# Reno After a snow storm!



## rdlsreno (Dec 13, 2009)

Such a winter wonderland! Brrrrrrrrrr!


Ramon


----------



## NYEric (Dec 13, 2009)

Excellent, man I'd so be skiing!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 13, 2009)

Great photos, though the subject matter is not really near and dear to my heart.


----------



## Roly0217 (Dec 13, 2009)

WOW !!! That's beautiful !!! I love the serenity of it all. Are those eagles flying and on the top of the trees ??


----------



## rdlsreno (Dec 13, 2009)

Yep and Canadian geese at the top corner of the mountain picture.

Ramon


----------



## smartie2000 (Dec 13, 2009)

beautiful photos...really beautiful. I see geese!!

But it was 36 below zero degrees celius today... My face got burnt off!


----------



## Candace (Dec 13, 2009)

Those are beautiful, Ramon. We've had lots of rain here, the last few days in the Sacramento area. You can keep your snow and I'll just look at your pretty photos;>


----------



## Kevin (Dec 14, 2009)

Beautiful photos! What was the temperature when you took those?


----------



## rdlsreno (Dec 14, 2009)

Kevin said:


> Beautiful photos! What was the temperature when you took those?



8F.

Ramon


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 14, 2009)

Bravo for those very 'cool' pictures Ramon!!!! 

We had our first snow yesterday, but not enough to remain !!! Jean


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Dec 14, 2009)

Gorgeous shots! Truly a white Christmas.


----------



## Clark (Dec 14, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## etex (Dec 14, 2009)

Ramon- You take awesome photos!! It really does look like a winter wonderland!!


----------



## Heather (Dec 14, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 14, 2009)

Pretty to look at, may not be so pretty if you have to deal with it!


----------



## Hera (Dec 14, 2009)

Gosh, how pretty could a place get! I love to look at the snow, I just don't love to deal with the cold.


----------



## nikv (Dec 14, 2009)

Very nice photos, Ramon! We received rain here in the Bay Area althought today is nice and sunny. Warmer, too!


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 14, 2009)

Impressive and spectacular photos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## emydura (Dec 14, 2009)

Nice Ramon. Looks a bit cooler than here in Canberra. Going to be 36oC here today and tomorrow.

David


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 14, 2009)

Beautiful photos, Ramon. I especially like the last one.


----------



## Shiva (Dec 15, 2009)

It looks very much like that here, but all we have in winter are mountains of snow. :sob:


----------



## Gilda (Dec 15, 2009)

Beautiful scenes and photos ! This is how I like to enjoy snow..from a distance !:wink:


----------



## swamprad (Dec 15, 2009)

Those are some great photos, Ramon!


----------



## rdlsreno (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks!


Ramon


----------



## Lanmark (Dec 16, 2009)

Beautiful and breathtaking photographs!


----------

